# Ive done a lot of the marketing tips found on this site. What more can I do?



## GeeFo (Mar 10, 2009)

I have a new clothing line that's been out a few months now. I have had a few sales online, and off, but nothing major just yet. I have everything it seems except getting over the hump. I need to get visitors there, even though Ive done a lot of the marketing tips found on this site. What more can I do? I'm moreso looking for people to resell my stuff, where can I find them?
Thanks so much
GeeFo.com


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

If you want to get your brand into local shops, try walking in and asking for an owner or buyer. If you want to get into major retail chains, you need to find a regional buyer (you'd probably be better off hiring sales reps for that). If you are retailing your shirts for $10, what do you intend to wholesale them for?


----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

The best way is to go to the trade shows where these buyers go to find next seasons stuff.


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

I produce a line of souvenirs for Long Island, NY, and I've found that the best way to get your product out there is to get yourself out there. Stores are MUCH more likely to buy from a face than a catalog or mailing. It's really difficult to overcome your own self-doubt if you're not a natural salesman, and you'll get alot of no's, but the people who say yes the first time out will be your best customers. Don't be afraid to leave a catalog and follow up with the "no" people a couple of weeks later - they do buy eventually. The more you do it, the easier it'll get - just keep at it. The only way to fail is to not try, and the more you try the more people will buy - so keep at it until you succeed.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I need to get visitors there, even though Ive done a lot of the marketing tips found on this site. What more can I do?


What exactly have you done so far to market your site? What has worked and what hasn't worked? 

That will help us know what not to recommend and what avenues to suggest.


----------



## ruch1v (Jun 9, 2008)

i don't know if you're aware of this but your site doesn't seem to be working (for me atleast)


----------



## RUSSGAIL (Jun 10, 2008)

Also not working on our end.


----------



## GeeFo (Mar 10, 2009)

That's odd, please retry it, it always works for me. Thanks.


----------



## ruch1v (Jun 9, 2008)

this is what comes up for me when i click your sig







This is the default H-Sphere server page. From here you are able to access the following services: 
*Web Utilities:*

WebShell4—file manager If this page is not what you wanted to get, most probably, one of the one of the following situations occured:


 Domain name refers to H-Sphere logical server, e.g., *web.service-domain.com*
 Third-level domain name does not exist. Maybe, you typed it incorrectly, e.g., *valeed-domain* .example.com instead of *valid-domain*.example.com
 Domain incorrectly points to this H-Sphere server.


----------



## ruch1v (Jun 9, 2008)

i can solve the mystery, i typed in geefo.com and the site worked, but shop.geefo.com (as it is in your signature) doesn't , so you might want to change that


you may also want to write a couple of lines on your site so the search engines have some content to get hold of, chuck in a few keywords that you think your potential customers would search for

i'd also edit the metadata of your site to make it more search engine friendly

would be interested in which marketing methods you've tried already so that i know what to recommend

anyways hope i've helped so far

by the way I typed 'geefo' into google and this came up 4th Urban Dictionary: geefo I don't know what your inspiration for the name was but you might wanna take this interpretation on board aswell


----------



## sandman (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi Geefo, this the sandman. Have you ever think about calling on small clothing stores or finding some trade shows to desplay your goods


----------



## GeeFo (Mar 10, 2009)

Fixed the signature link, should work now. Sorry about that.




sandman said:


> Hi Geefo, this the sandman. Have you ever think about calling on small clothing stores or finding some trade shows to desplay your goods


If I were to call, or even stop into a store, what would I say?


----------



## Walsfer (Aug 6, 2008)

You learn what to say by going in and trying to say something lol. Every time you go talk to someone you will learn how to approach them better. 

Getting the person interested in talking to you helps a lot on obtaining a sale. In my opinion, you are selling yourself and selling your brand as a bonus. 

I bet if you search the right keywords on youtube, you could find some videos to help figure out what to say.


----------



## sandman (Aug 6, 2009)

I am starting a clothing line my self, i have talk to a store owner an he said he will look at what i had to offer. If i dont get to show what i have at lease it help me to know that if your product an you belive in whatyou are doing ,your motivation will help in what you want to say .Sandman


----------



## stubrad1982 (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi GeeFo,

Just been on your website! You say you have tried all the marketing methods suggested on this forum. *LOOK AGAIN!!!!!!*

Noticed you have a twitter feed on your site which is great but your last post was 58 days ago! You got 463 people following you which means people want to see what your up to and your not telling them. You aren't using twitter as effectively as you could be to promote yourself and your business.

Also start a blog it's *FREE! *and start blogging daily. Your website just sells products you have to do more than that. Get people coming to your website for your great content, inject some personality into your site, build some credibility through blogging and social media. You will then find it a lot easier to turn visitors into customers. Start building relationships with visitors instead of just pitching to them. 

There are loads of great posts on this forum about marketing, blogging and using social media effectively, *LOADS!!!*

Check them out! 

None of these methods cost you any money only *TIME AND EFFORT!*

*Good Luck!*


----------



## jsf (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi GeeFo, I would suggest that you need to redesign your site. Sorry to say, that was unattractive. Try this link and compare:

80s t-shirts
Old Rock Shirts and retro tour T-shirts

GOODLUCK!


----------



## sandman (Aug 6, 2009)

Geefo, i am reading articals in the Home Business an opportunity mag. It got some good articals marketing strategy how to use your web site. Do like i do get all the litature you can an high lite the information an form a,business an marketing plan, try to put some flyers together dont give up .


----------

